# Green Cheeked Conure



## PhilK (Jun 20, 2009)

These aren't great guys, I'm definitely no photographer, but I thought I'd give them a shot.

This is my Green Cheek Conure, Archie - he's such a character and a huge part of the family for such a little thing. He is scratching himself on his play-gym in a few of these photos, and he really didn't know what to make of the camera!


----------



## bredli-sli (Jun 20, 2009)

omg my cockatiels name is archie  nice conure


----------



## reptilefan95 (Jun 20, 2009)

beautiful bird id love to get one if i was alowed!


----------



## Jewly (Jun 20, 2009)

Gorgeous bird!!

I have a green Indian Ringneck and she rules the house but she's a real character.


----------



## KaaTom (Jun 20, 2009)

Archie is so cute....


----------



## i_LoVe_AnImAlS (Jun 20, 2009)

very cutsie


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jun 20, 2009)

nice we def gunna get some more birds once we own our house,
just got a tag from my missus' rainbow lorrie, drew blood. bluddy plick!


----------



## anntay (Jun 20, 2009)

he is so pritty. makes me miss mine i came home from hospital a few weeks ago to find him on his cage floor. would love to have another


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 20, 2009)

OH how long have you had him for? is he well behaved? noisy much?

such a beautiful bird. i wanted one but my partner wil not allow. we are in an apartment renting at the moment, and with the smaller space if the bird was noisy there would be no escape! daniel dad had a cuaique (spelling) and it was a terror. screeching all the time and so naughty, i think dan has it in his head that all birds are like that!

so for now ill have to wait until we own our own home


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 20, 2009)

he looks like a character!


----------



## Kitah (Jun 20, 2009)

Gorgeous bird  as someone already asked, is your guy noisy? I'd love to get another bird (hand reared) to keep up here in Townsville, though there are a couple of problems against it unfortunately, namely noise whilst studying (something like a budgie would be good for the noise department... though I really love the bigger birds, like sulphur cresteds etc) and with the cats it'd be hard to let the bird out often enough.


----------



## PhilK (Jun 21, 2009)

He isn't very noisy at all. He will occasionally get a bit screechy but only when he is being ignored or is bored. He does like to chat away and make his little parrot noises to himself.. He is very cute, he can kiss, say 'hello Archie' and say 'good boy' haha he always says 'good boy' when we get angry at him for being naughty! He's also been trained to only poo when he is over a sink!

Great pet, awesome to watch. He unties knots and loves bells - he will play with his bell for a long time in his cage. He loves scratches and llooooves my dad more than anybody! He bites mum a lot but my girlfriend is fine.

His wings have grown back and he is starting to discover he can fly.. we've had some very near misses so now he is confined indoors. I'll clip his wings soon and then he can outside again! He loves it outside.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jun 21, 2009)

Very good looking! Small birds have attitude, I have a spunky little budgie.

Not a photographer? Pfft, those are pretty good photos, if one of the photoshoppers on aps added a natural looking background, they would be brilliant!


----------



## -Peter (Jun 21, 2009)

I got a handraised GC conure for my daughter last year. Good swap really. Boom boom.
Being a seven year old she imaginitively named him Greencheeks so it Cheeky for short. He can sort of say a few phrases but he can say my daughters name. He gets very noisy and calls out her name when he hears her coming in from school or being out. The other night he had been put in the cells for biting and when he realised that my daughter had gone to bed without his goodnight cuddles he called her name repeatedly till we got her up to let him out. 
He isn't what I would call noisy though.


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 22, 2009)

xshadowx said:


> Gorgeous bird  as someone already asked, is your guy noisy? I'd love to get another bird (hand reared) to keep up here in Townsville, though there are a couple of problems against it unfortunately, namely noise whilst studying (something like a budgie would be good for the noise department... though I really love the bigger birds, like sulphur cresteds etc) and with the cats it'd be hard to let the bird out often enough.




Green cheeks are probably the quietest of the conures and have awesome little characters. If you get a lovely little hand-raised one and give him some attention every day then noise shouldn't be a problem. Can't help you with the cat thing though.


----------



## Kitah (Jun 22, 2009)

Awesome, sounds like a great species to keep  I've got 'tiels in an aviary at home and my other two cats have learnt to stay away otherwise they're in big trouble. so I'd just shut the cats out of the room when I wanted to let it out... looks like I may be getting another pet lol.

Sorry to have hijacked your thread phil, wasnt intentional!


----------



## PhilK (Jun 22, 2009)

I wouldn't trust my cat in the same room alone with him, but when the bird is on me he is scared of it. Mainly because I introduced them and the cat went for a sniff, only to get a good sharp bite on the nose.


----------



## meCiNta (Jan 6, 2010)

PhilK said:


> He's also been trained to only poo when he is over a sink!




how did you train him to do that? im just about to get a 5 week old green cheek and it is my first bird and i really dont want it pooping all over the place... any tips or hints would be a big help...


----------



## KRONYK94 (Jan 6, 2010)

beautiful bird man trying to eat the camera?


----------



## Sarah (Jan 6, 2010)

if you are going to have your bird out of a cage which is fairly normal then expect to get poop on the floor etc , i keep paper towels/wet ones always at hand, good luck with toilet training idea its no easy feat. At 5 weeks your bird isnt even weaned are you planning to spoonfeed it several times a day at that age i think it would need 3 meals a day perhaps even 4.If you have no experience with handraising perhaps you should get a fully weaned bird as a lot can go wrong.


----------

